# "multiple accounts"?



## karlkleinpaste (Oct 18, 2017)

[ I didn't see a forum specific to issues with amazon.com itself, so my best guess is here. ]

I'm trying to figure out something about my wife's Amazon account. She uses Kindle on her iPhone and has a new, larger Android tablet on which Kindle is now installed, using (what we believe to be) her usual email address and password.

On the iPhone, she has a rough dozen books, but she doesn't know for sure where they all came from. After syncing on the new Android, it shows exactly 2. We share accounts as a "family library," and from that, in my Android's Kindle, I see only those 2 books that are shared from her. I know with certainty that at least 2 more of her dozen were purchased from Amazon directly. Others...might have been sent to the device as emailed docs or somehow else, we're not sure.

So this is pretty odd. In the effort to try to understand this, in a browser I tried logging in to her account using the same email/password that were used just minutes before to get Android Kindle going. Amazon didn't like this: http://karl.kleinpaste.org/.../amazon-acct-conflict.gif

"Different password"? "Unverified account"? "Re-activate"? I'm kind of afraid to try to proceed at amazon.com. How can there be 2 passwords for one email-defined account? How can one of those be unverified?

Can anyone offer advice on what has transpired here?

Ultimately what we're seeking to accomplish, of course, is to get all of her books from the iPhone to appear on the Android.

Any fixes or advice about how to proceed with resolution of the account conflict at Amazon, or simply to move items to the Android, would be most welcome.

(It's weird -- I've been using Kindle on various platforms for several years, and only in the last week have I ever had reason to ask questions about confused situations.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As far as I know, as long as they're both registered to the same account, you should be able to see all books on that account on any device or app.

Note that, for the phone, you have the option to register with the phone's mobile number. If you do that, it may not connect to the amazon account you log into with your email address and password. 

Not sure if/how the family account would affect this, but my gut feeling is it shouldn't.

It also won't break anything if you de-register one or both and then re-register, making sure to use the same credentials for both.

O'course, if she actually has two separate accounts, possibly created accidentally, I'm not sure if they can be merged. You'd have to check with kindle customer support for that.


----------



## karlkleinpaste (Oct 18, 2017)

FYI...

The problem was that, somehow we don't know, there are in fact 2 passwords for her single account. (How would this arise? We can't say.) When we re-registered her new Android with the "right" password, *poof* all her books appeared.

The secondary problem is that I had created the family group using her "wrong" password. We can't even tell how /any/ books could be associated with her account that way. So what I'm stuck with is that I had to de-family her from my account, but this has the negative effect that there is a 6-month window in which I'm not allowed to re-family with anyone. (Presumably so you can't pick-n-choose your imaginary family on a weekly basis depending on whose books you want to see.) Sometime shortly after tax day next year, I'll re-connect and we'll both be fine.


----------

